# Bar Keeper's Friend vs. Bon Ami?



## mllesmw

Hi all,
There are a lot of references to Bar Keeper's Friend on this site -- is Bon Ami considered to be as good? We have several containers of Bon Ami that were left by our house's previous owners, so it would be great if I could count on it as much as so many of you seem to count on BKF...
merci, from bon ami


----------



## Andy M.

Bon Ami if a much finer grit cleaner.  It takes a lot more elbow grease to clean a pan with BA than it does with BKF.


----------



## mllesmw

thanks for the help - I knew I could count on this forum to answer quickly!


----------



## licia

If you have FREE bon ami I would use that and if it didn't come clean, then use BKF.  I haven't found much BFK won't clean.


----------



## CookSource

BKF has always worked wonders for me !


----------



## Sandyj

I like BKF, too. Just thought I'd add that Bon Ami does not harm the environment. I recently read this, but not sure where - sorry. Is BKF harmful to the environment, do you think?


----------



## kimbaby

I am a die hard bar keepers friend user...


----------



## Robo410

BKF contains oxcylic acid and cleans copper and brass well, as well as other stains etc.  Bon Ami is ground up egg shells (silica) and is guaranteed not to scratch.  It works quite differently, by polishing, rather than chemical reaction.  I keep both in my BRs and Kitchen.


----------



## Sandyj

Thanks for that informtaion Robo410! I'm going through a process of using up whatever cleaning products I have in the house and then I'll just stick to a few simple things.


----------



## Jeiel1

*Is bon Ami just as good as BKF for Laundry stains? Please Help...*

I've been trying many different home recipies for my laundry stains, but to no avail NOTHING is working. I make my own detergent with Washing Soda, Borax, & Fels Naptha Soap. I REALLY like it for the wash. But for the stains on our families clothes I can't seem to find ANYTING natural that works! I have tried Peroxide, vinegar, washing soda, lemmon juice, and borax mixes. I've tried overnight soaking, 30 min pre-treats, making pastes to scrub before laundering and nothing is working, and I even use vinegar with 2-5 drops of Sweet Orange Essential oil in my rinse water.

I've done research on line and found that BKF, Bon Ami, and Oxi- Boost seem to be the most popular. But it appears that BKF is not 100% natural since it contains oxalic acid(don't know what that is, but researchers say its a chemical). Bon Ami only contains egg shells(all natural, but less abrasive). 

So after looking online, both BKF and BA are available on Amazon.com for around $4(which includes shipping), but my local hardware store sells it for $1.99 ea. I will buy them both to see which works better. 

I was hoping to get some advice if anyone has tried the Bon Ami vs. BKF for laundry stains, how harmful is the oxalic acid, if the BKF works better and I end up using it instead of the BA. Thanks!!

Nothing in my and I bring simply to the cross I cling.... Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic

Air contains chemicals, as does water  A "chemical" by itself is not necessarily harmful, but can be in large amounts.

Check out oxalic acid on Wikipedia. It occurs naturally in many fruits and vegetables; you would have to eat pounds of it for it to be harmful.


----------



## Zhizara

I've had pretty good luck rubbing in a small amount of Dawn type (grease buster) dish detergent on stains.


----------



## Dawgluver

I agree with GG.  Oxalic acid is in lots of "natural" stuff.

As far as laundry stains, Oxyclean and Dawn are my go-tos.  The Queen of Clean also recs shampoo.


----------



## taxlady

Kinda depends on the type of stain, what will work.


----------



## CWS4322

I always buy BKF when I'm down in the States--haven't seen it here. I love it for cleaning stainless steel.


----------



## dennisw

Robo410 said:


> BKF contains oxcylic acid and cleans copper and brass well, as well as other stains etc.  Bon Ami is ground up egg shells (silica) and is guaranteed not to scratch.  It works quite differently, by polishing, rather than chemical reaction.  I keep both in my BRs and Kitchen.



Egg shells consist entirely of calcium carbonate, not silica. I don't know which, if either, is in Bon Ami.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome to DC dennis! I just so happen to have a canister of Bon Ami near the computer, so I can list the ingredients. In fact, I'll post the list!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome to DC dennis! I just so happen to have a canister of Bon Ami near the computer, so I can list the ingredients. In fact, I'll post the list!



It says right there to keep out of reach of children...what are you doing with it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm careful PF. I make sure I rinse it off my hands thoroughly before I suck my thumb.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Phew!  Had me worried there!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It says right there to keep out of reach of children...what are you doing with it?



She's keeping it away from someone.. not naming names though...


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I've had pretty good luck rubbing in a small amount of Dawn type (grease buster) dish detergent on stains.



I figure if Dawn Dish Washing Liquid can cut through the crude oil from a spill off the backs of wildlife, it is more than likely to cut through common household stains. Plus for every bottle you buy, Dawn donates one dollar to the wildlife fund to help clean up the damage to affected animals. Win/Win!


----------



## Zhizara

You said it Addie!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I use concentrated Dawn for dishes.  It is a little more expensive than some brands but I find that I use much less to get the job done.

For pots and pans I use BKF and Cameo.

The one ingredient missing from all three is elbow grease! 

Bon Ami always reminds me of the Don Knotts movie "The Ghost and Mr. Chicken". 

(Mrs.  Natalie Miller): _Well, they say there are still bloodstains on the organ  keys... _

(Mrs. Hutchinson): _That's right; they've never been able to get  them off. 
_
(Mrs. Cobb): _And they used *Bon-Ami! 
*_


----------



## Zhizara

Hey there, Aunt Bea.  It seems that you, me and Addie are up early this morning.

I posted a recipe for the ham and sweet potatoes that I'd appreciate your comments on.  I really want to make a ham and sweet potato casserole of some sort, especially now that I have diabetes, I can't make one with white potatoes.  Sweet potatoes taste better any way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> She's keeping it away from someone.. not naming names though...



Keeping it in MA is pretty good since I am in MT...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Keeping it in MA is pretty good since I am in MT...



It is a start


----------



## Mad Cook

Jeiel1 said:


> I've been trying many different home recipies for my laundry stains, but to no avail NOTHING is working. I make my own detergent with Washing Soda, Borax, & Fels Naptha Soap. I REALLY like it for the wash. But for the stains on our families clothes I can't seem to find ANYTING natural that works! I have tried Peroxide, vinegar, washing soda, lemmon juice, and borax mixes. I've tried overnight soaking, 30 min pre-treats, making pastes to scrub before laundering and nothing is working, and I even use vinegar with 2-5 drops of Sweet Orange Essential oil in my rinse water.
> 
> I've done research on line and found that BKF, Bon Ami, and Oxi- Boost seem to be the most popular. But it appears that BKF is not 100% natural since it contains oxalic acid(don't know what that is, but researchers say its a chemical). Bon Ami only contains egg shells(all natural, but less abrasive).
> 
> So after looking online, both BKF and BA are available on Amazon.com for around $4(which includes shipping), but my local hardware store sells it for $1.99 ea. I will buy them both to see which works better.
> 
> I was hoping to get some advice if anyone has tried the Bon Ami vs. BKF for laundry stains, how harmful is the oxalic acid, if the BKF works better and I end up using it instead of the BA. Thanks!!
> 
> Nothing in my and I bring simply to the cross I cling.... Have a blessed day everyone!


Can't comment on B-A as it isn't available here buy I do use BKF which is very useful. However, you asked about oxalic acid. Oxalic acid is the poison found in rhubarb leaves (among other things) and is very good on certain stains. If you use it directly on stains you need to take careful precautions. 

In BKF it's somewhat "diluted" but you should still take care.


----------



## Mad Cook

If you like making your own cleaning products you may find the following interesting.

For stains on metal (not silver or anything valuable) you really can't beat horsetail (Equisetum arvense). It's a pernicious, invasive weed in gardens so get your own back and make it work for you. 

It's full of silica and was used traditionally to scour pans to a high shine and as a fine ‘sand paper’ for polishing wood. After gathering it leave it in the sun for an hour or so before tying together and using. Wear gloves when scouring because the silica can make the horsetail sharp. 

You can also make a spray to kill mildew by simmering half and half fresh horsetail to water (or 25/75 dried plant) for 5 minutes then leave to cool and "stew" for at least 6 hours before straining and using in a spray bottle. 

If you have leather with mildew on it (eg horse equipment or badly stored shoes) the following will be useful. I renovate old leather side saddles and these sometimes come to me white with mildew. I use a very old method of dealing with this and it really does work. 

Buy some pine oil (find it in the health food shop). Mix 1 teaspoon of oil to 1 pint of comfortably warm water (ie 5ml oil to 1/2 a litre of warm water). Use a sponge squeezed out in this solution and use to remove the mildew/mould. When the nasties are removed wipe over with a clean damp cloth and allow to dry. When the leather is perfectly dry, oil with a leather lubricator made for saddles or neatsfoot oil and allow it to soak in well. Repeat if really necessary but don't let the leather get slimey and sodden with oil. Never use saddle soap or shoe polish directly on mildew on leather as you will "feed" it and seal it in making matters worse.

Be careful in handling the oil as pine oil is a very strong disinfectant and can cause skin irritation and is poisonous if swallowed. Keep it in a safe place away from children and animals

(Having given the above advice for dealing with mildew let me give you advice on keeping it at bay in the future. When routinely cleaning your tack spit in the saddle soap to damp it rather than using water. This sounds crazy and disgusting but saliva has an enzyme in it which deters mildew. Generations of horsemen and grooms have done this and I promise you it DOES work!)

If you have brass or copper which is badly discoloured through lack of cleaning use half a lemon dipped in coarse salt to clean off the discolouration and rinse and dry item. When dry polish with your usual brass or copper polish and you'll have lovely shine. My Victorian copper kettle was black with age when I rescued it from my grandmother's attic. It's lovely now


----------



## taxlady

MC, thanks for those tips. Maybe you should copy them into the "Tips for the Home and Kitchen" thread. It will be easier to find when I need to look up those methods.


----------



## IMKuriousOranj

GotGarlic said:


> Air contains chemicals, as does water



Hi there.  I noticed that you've asserted that air contains _chemicals_.  I was hoping that you could elaborate on that.  _Which chemicals exactly?_



> A "chemical" by itself is not necessarily harmful, but can be in large amounts.



Does this same axiom also apply to * elements*?



> Check out oxalic acid on Wikipedia. It occurs naturally in many fruits and vegetables; you would have to eat pounds of it for it to be harmful.



So does it follow that it's safe to eat *Bar Keeper's Friend*®?


----------



## Andy M.

IMKuriousOranj said:


> Hi there.  I noticed that you've asserted that air contains _chemicals_.  I was hoping that you could elaborate on that.  _Which chemicals exactly?_
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/od/chemistryfaqs/f/aircomposition.htm
> 
> Does this same axiom also apply to * elements*?
> 
> Some, not all.
> 
> So does it follow that it's safe to eat *Bar Keeper's Friend*®?
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to conduct an experiment and report back to us.



Oh, welcome to DC.  We are a friendly community.


----------



## GotGarlic

Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

Looks like you got some great answers from Andy. Let us know if you have more questions


----------

